# Shocktail Hour 2 - Horror Radio



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Shocktail Hour ~ Horror on the rocks, with a twist of BS. 
Johnny and Chris babble about Horror TV shows, Comics, Books Cons, & Movies. This episode we cover the Walking Dead, Snow Town Murders, Silent House, Ghost Rider and more.
Episode 2 http://hauntcast.net/2012/03/shocktail-hour-2/


----------

